
Web browsers – World’s most popular computer programs are becoming less boring - AnbeSivam
http://www.economist.com/news/business/21701495-worlds-most-popular-computer-programs-are-becoming-less-boring-window-dressing?fsrc=scn/tw_ec/window_dressing
======
devrt
Developing niche browser is the only way to attract, may not large but enough
number of users. And nowadays anti-tracking thing is in demand. Sometimes such
browsers work far better than bigger ones.

------
AnbeSivam
Mention about Servo missing.

